# Hack/DIY Magnetic Stirrer



## darryn.britton (12/5/17)

So I know this has been discussed numerous times but I thought I'd throw my hacked together DIY stirrer into the mix too 

I still need to add an elegant heating method (likely a heating pad) but it's working pretty well for now using an external heater.

Until I can get an external power source and pot the fan is wired up to the PC so I use the PC's fan software to control the fan speed. Horrific hack but hey it works nicely 

https://goo.gl/photos/A3gL67iNZ7kG3b658

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

